# peri-colace , colace, citrucell, reliance on laxatives?



## Cordy (Jul 1, 2002)

I have never relied on laxatives....in fact, i steer clear of them because I don't want to become dependent. But my C has been getting so bad lately that I took my ob-gyn's advice and went out and bought Citrucel, and Peri-Colace. I understand Citrucel is fine for every day use, but the Peri-Colace says to only take it when needed, as it contains a laxative. I took it last night, and felt so great having a BM this morning. I am taking the citrucel every day, but just started Monday and at a low dose which I plan to gradually increase, so I feel that the reason I needed the peri-colace last night is because I have not been being very consistent about taking fiber/water/etc. But now with the Citrucel, I feel I will be able to be compliant because it tastes so good. In the meantime, MY QUESTION IS: WOULD It be bad for me to take a peri-colace every few days on a regular basis? It gives me such complete relief, which is such a wonderful feeling, but I am and have been SO LEARY of laxatives thru the years. I mean I have struggled with constipation for over 20 years (I'm 41), and in all that time I have not become dependent upon laxatives...I think it's because I have a healthy fear of them....and to read some of the posts in here of people who HAVE been reliant on laxatives, and to see the results that had with their colon, I am really really glad and proud that I never allowed myself to take laxatives on a regular basis. Does anyone have any information on Peri-colace, or colace? I know colace is the stool softener without laxative, and peri-colace is s.s. with lax. But I haven't even allowed myself to take stool softeners through the years as I don't trust them either.....so I am a bit afraid to begin taking either one regularly. What do you think? Should I just continue trying to take more fiber and include better things in my diet and exercise and water? I guess I don't know exactly what I'm asking....anyone have any thing to say to anything I've said.? thanks.


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

hi cordy, thanks for sharing. i also have a "healthy" fear of laxatives and have tried a few in my time including stool softeners such as ducolate sodium (colace, etc) but after a while they stop working. so, what i do today is: i use consistently and almost daily foods that help me to go naturally: olive and flax oils, prunes (stewed, not dried), raw and cooked salad greens especially spinach and kale, and i take a chewable fiber supplement, usually after dinner, such as FiberChoice (fructan) or an organic one from a health food store that contains FOS (inulin fiber). if i take bulk fiber such as pysllium or bran i bloat out like crazy and it doesn't necessarily work for me. good luck!


----------



## Cordy (Jul 1, 2002)

Thanks, ghitta, for your response. Someone like me, you are! I have been trying for years to be consistent with all the "natural" things that help my constipation, so I do know all about those good things you mentioned: greens, prunes, and oils. I'm glad for the encouragement to keep going in that direction. : )Since my last BM, I have been taking citrucel faithfully and consistently, in little doses 2 or 3 times a day. Today I had my first BM without a laxative. I am thrilled. (this is embarrassing; am I really typing this out on the internet! lol). But I am excited that just by being consistent, these things can work. (the fiber supplements) I have always had trouble being compliant with metamucil and psyllium, but this citrucel tastes almost like organge juice, so It is no problem being compliant. And the problems I had in the past with getting chest pains from citrucell have resolved by cutting my doses down and gradually increasing them. Yippe! I'm so happy. I can relate to "atrain's" joy when he found that citrucel worked for him if he only stuck with it.Ghitta---I've been trying to add flax oil more regularly (I've bought the stuff for years, but now I'm starting to put it on my toast instead of butter)...and I saw a post (maybe it was yours) that shared about olive oil. When my High Lignan Flax Oil ran out, I KNEW there were some more lignans (the fibrous part of the flaxseed) down at the botttom of the bottle that I couldn't get out, so I added a tablespoon or two of Olive oil to the bottle, shook it, and was able to get them out... I think I will try to add olive oil to my diet in other ways too.Also, ghitta---About the greens---which ones do you like the best and how do you fix them? I have known for YEARS that I need to eat more greens! I'm willing...just need ideas! (I bet the oils would go well on those, huh?)also, we've been going to Whole foods every saturday, and I've been finding the most wonderful figs there, so I"ve been eating those too, and I'm sure that has helped me. Yummy! They're so delicious. I don't know who it was who mentioned stewed prunes/figs every night, but I'm grateful for the reminder.Heartfelt sympathy to all who are suffereing with this disease....Cordy.


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

Do you need the Peri-Colace with the laxative?Stool Softeners like regular Colace are safe for daily use..I don't know which is more effective, OTC stool softeners or Magnesium, though. I used to take Dulculax (Bisacodyl), a stimulant laxative, and the Doctor said I could use it every 4th day, like, Monday and Friday, safely. He didn't mean forever, but didn't specify how long you can do this...Probably use sparingly? Maybe when its real bad, or you got a big event coming up and want to feel your best?For me, those things were excruciating, when it "pops the cork." But I was sooo backed up.Slacker


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

hi cordy. thanks for your post. i don't use citrucel but as i mentioned, i am trying to be consistent with my fiber pills, one or two a night after dinner. speaking of dinner, that's when i have the stuff that helps. fresh(preferably) or frozen (not so good) greens: spinach/kale/etc which can be steamed or sauteed, doesn't matter, lots of chopped garlic and olive oil over all! i try to do this as much as possible but a funny thing, ever since i began taking mag supps (500mg) per day, with food, without calcium, i can eat pizza and whatnot and still go! i don't know if it's the lack of calcium plus my fiber pill but for the moment things are great. may not last long but for today, copacetic! as far as flax oil goes, it tastes so gross i use it only in the morning, on an empty stomach, before my coffee or tea or cigs, here's how: first, i pour a glass of juice, then, i pour one tablespoon of flax oil into a spoon, stop breathing thru my nose, swallow it using the juice immediately as a chaser. i never use it with or on food. on the other hand, i sprinkle ground flax seed on my salads, prunes and pudding, non dairy ice cream, yoghurt, whatever. flax seed doesn't make me gassy and bloaty and blocked up like psyllium etc etc. i also must add that i smoke a lot, my only bad vice (quit drinking, quit a lot of bad habits but kept that one) and you know, it is a fact that nicotine speeds up the digestive process and helps digestion. it may wreck your lungs but i am definitly afraid of never pooping again if i quit smoking. it was i who mentioned figs and prunes and i am happy you are enjoying your figs. you can't get a better or more natural fiber than that! try them fresh with proscuitto, or even good quality bacon, a little parmesan or romano and olive oil. that will get you going in no time!


----------



## Cordy (Jul 1, 2002)

Slacker--the only colace I bought was the Peri (the one with laxative). I took it that one time, but now I don't want to take it unless I have to, so I am avoiding it...(and getting more constipated by the day, might I add.lol!) trying to work this thing out with other things. I agree with your thoughts on taking it maybe every 4 days, and only as absolutely needed.Ghitta--I absolutely put my flax oil into vanilla or plain yogurt, mix it in, about 1 tablespoon or 2 to a bowlful of yogurt, however large or small, and it tastes delicious! You dont' taste the bitter flax oil taste at all when you do that, in fact it makes the yogurt taste nice and creamy.... But I am thinking that maybe your flax oil with juice on an empty stomach before eating ANYTHING is actually working to your benefit, (greasing the skids more directly) better than my mixing it with yogurt....maybe my mixing it with yogurt is preventing the flax oil from really getting to where it needs to be absorbed in my system....just thinking on this.Here's where I'm at now. I've been eating fresh figs, tons of ground flax seeds, olive oil, flax oil, yogurt, bulgaricum, citrucel, for the last few days, and I'm terribly constipated. THe last time I went was Sunday...this being Tuesday. I haven't been working hard enough on 1) greens and 2) walking daily.ARgh....I'm just so frustrated.....you know, when you're constipated, you JUST DON'T WANT TO DO ANYTHING....not even go to the store to get some magnesium! (i know that might help, too)...argh. I'll get it....SOMEDAY.


----------

